# home brew guide repair



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

I have a 7' spinning rod I have come to really like... not an expensive one but nonetheless one I always seem to end up using.

Ceramic ring fell out of the stripper guide.
Now I have to replace the guide.

I have a guide to use... cannibalized a broken rod I had kept just for this eventuality.

The question is whether I can do the wrapping manually with stuff I have at home... like the wife's quilting thread, for example, instead of having to located and buy wrapping thread.

Use something like nylon clear nail lacquer for coating the wraps... etc.

Is this at all possible? Or will it stink so bad I wont even be happy with it on this $25 rod?


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

hamlet said:


> I have a 7' spinning rod I have come to really like... not an expensive one but nonetheless one I always seem to end up using.
> 
> Ceramic ring fell out of the stripper guide.
> Now I have to replace the guide.
> ...


Use embroidery thread if anything other than rodbuilding thread. (It's used a lot in decorative thread work) Common thread would likely be "fuzzy" and you'd have little "flags" all over the wrap when you apply finish. Nail polish only works as a temporary finish.

I'd recommend you just go to fishsticks4u and order a small bottle of permagloss. Permagloss is a 1 part finish, and it dries quickly - so it's a very good solution for one that does not want to put too much work (or investment) into making the repair. It's also less expensive than modern 2 part finishes. Since you'd be ordering permagloss, you could just order a small spool of the appropriate color rod building thread at the same time.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Permagloss is good stuff, but be aware that it doesn't have a mirror smooth finish like regular epoxy finish does. It has a slightly wavy quality to it. It's purely cosmetic though.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

I appreciate the help and suggestions. 

Being the impatient person I am, and also wanting to use the rod this weekend (meaning no time to order stuff online and wait for it to be shipped), I went ahead and wrapped the guide with items on hand. After all, no one posted anything like "no no no you will regret it for the rest of your life and your dog will turn mean too".

My wife inherited approx. 300,007 spools of sewing thread from her grandmother recently, and I fished around in there and found one made by Gudebrod labeled extra strong for buttons.

Yes, it looks like a DIY repair, but it is rock solid and I enjoyed doing it. Looks fine to me for a $20 rod. Fish on.

I may have to try wrapping one for real... I have been wanting a 7 1/2" spinning rod and can't find one premade in that length.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

I got a quick fix, If you can get some 20lb powerpro, or some light braid and some model airplane glue this will work.


----------

